# What to do on a first date?



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

Any good suggestions?  please don't say movies or drinks. What were your most special memorable first dates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Amusement park.

Ice cream joint where you make your own huge honkin' sundae.

Walking around a sea-side community. Checked out the beach, some shops, had lunch and drinks. 

Breakfast date instead of night time date.

Wine bar. Tried a flight of different wines, ate some damn fine goat cheese.

These were all real first dates I've had. Amusement park was the best. Lots of fun, laughter, and compulsory cuddling on rides.


----------



## Zammo (Aug 9, 2010)

Ice cream date has always been my favorite.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I've used that one a couple of times, and it always makes a really great impression.

Very little stress, lots of fun. If someone can't have a good time over ice cream ... then there definitely won't be a second date.


----------



## aalina387 (Feb 8, 2011)

*How to get a girl to like you*

Give red roses to your love one and go for join ice cream.Flowers really express your feelings.I think breakfast date is best than night date and it will be different.


----------



## Zammo (Aug 9, 2010)

Never give flowers on the first date. Never give any kind of gift. You want to the first date to be casual to determine if there is any chemistry.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My best first date was with my boyfriend: we met at a local lake, really pretty, fountain in the middle of it, and just sat on a bench on the dock and talked for 3 hours. The next best date wasn't a first date, it was actually our second date, which was to a special motorcycle exhibit at the local museum. Wandering the museum, looking at beautiful art and discussing it was so relaxed and easy.


----------



## wktorreador (Jun 18, 2011)

The ones where you just sit and talk are the best Wendy =)


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

atruckersgirl said:


> My best first date was with my boyfriend: we met at a local lake, really pretty, fountain in the middle of it, and just sat on a bench on the dock and talked for 3 hours. The next best date wasn't a first date, it was actually our second date, which was to a special motorcycle exhibit at the local museum. Wandering the museum, looking at beautiful art and discussing it was so relaxed and easy.


Your description of that lake with a fountain brought to mind downtown Orlando and Lake Eola, At one time there were swan boats there too. Beautiful scene there. Lived there in Orlando for about 8 years.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Kinda depends on what you like to do. Contemporary art museum or throw her on the back of your bike to a Mexican street festival?


----------



## PealedBannana (Jun 9, 2011)

Zammo said:


> Never give flowers on the first date. Never give any kind of gift. You want to the first date to be casual to determine if there is any chemistry.


This.

Mini-golf, ice-cream, comedy club...


----------



## Hopeful_wife (Nov 6, 2009)

Go-karts. Let her win


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, with my husband. We were going to go for drinks, and it started pouring rain, so we ran around in the street and played in the rain for a while before finally going into the bar soaking wet...laughing the whole time. 

Another time, a guy took me fishing. That was memorable. And fun!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

My best first date was in Paris. My last year of high school, our school sponsored a group of us to go on a week long trip to France. One of my younger classmates and I wanted to see all the sights vs hitting the party clubs. Our first day there we went up the Eiffel Tower, had lunch at a nice little bistro and strolled down the Camps Elysees taking in the lights. He kissed me at the door of my hotel room before he left to call it a night  Best week of my life.
Of course a yr later we broke up


----------



## jsgrl925ws (Aug 27, 2011)

I do love an ice cream date, or a dinner with very different cuisine OR breakfast is a great idea! I also have loved dates near water (like a port or a dock or something).


----------

